# Tigcc



## webfreak (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
hat sich von euch schon einmal einer mit TIGCC beschäftigt? 
(Programmierumgebung von Texas Instruments für "Taschenrechner")
Wenn ja, wo gibt es Tutorials und sonstige Hilfen?
Am besten auf Deutsch, aber Englisch ist auch kein Problem.
webfreak


----------



## Carndret (3. September 2004)

... ja, ich.

Hab selber einen TI-89 und versuche schon etwas länger mal endlich ein Spiel zu programmieren. Erst letzte Woche habe ich ein bisschen Source Code gefunden, der mich endlich mal etwas weiter gebracht hat, aber eben auch nur ein bisschen - hab noch ein algorithmisches Problem.
Ein paar Tutorials findest du auf der offiziellen TIGCC Seite. Ich finde aber, dass man mehr lernt, wenn man sich ein paar einfache Besiele anschaut, z.B. die gleich mit dabei sind. Soweit ich weiß sind beinahe alle Tutorials auf englisch (hab jedenfalls noch kein deutsches gefunden), da es ja viele Lernfreudige erreichen soll. 
Allegemein würde ich sagen, wenn du schon etwas C kannst ist das fast kein Problem etwas für den TI zu programmieren ansonsten gibt da noch die Technoplaza Tutorials.

Hab das Topic hier erst jetzt entdeckt weil ich auch gerade nach "TIGCC" bei google gesucht habe. Ich hoffe in dem halben Jahr seit deinem Post hast du schon etwas gefunden  .


----------

